# New Coastal Manual to Aid in the Design of Coastal Structures Along Ohio's Lake



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Assistance with planning and designing coastal erosion control measures along Ohios Lake Erie shore is the goal of the Ohio Coastal Design Manual.More...

More...


----------

